# Check this photo out



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I was looking around online while I await TS Ernesto.. and found this breeder's web site.

Silly me, I clicked on Nursery and thought I might see some cute photos. Instead I saw a photo that alarmed me.

http://www.angelsmaltese.com/ <--- click on nursery and look for the puppy in the glass.

Am I being too sensitive? Or does that puppy look WAY uncomfortable?

Melanie
just wondering


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, I doubt he would want to live that way, but I imagine he was only in there for a second
or two for the pic. A maltese cocktail? lol
By the way, for those that might wonder..that isn't Angel Maltese. That's Angel's Maltese.
Not Bonnie Palmer.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

I have seen that same photo on another site but for the life of me I cant remember which one. In answer I think it is a horriable photo. I have a pic of my moms malti next to a wine glass to show size when he was a pup but would never of thought hey moms why dont you stuff the poor little guy in the glass. How horriable


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I was looking around online while I await TS Ernesto.. and found this breeder's web site.
> 
> Silly me, I clicked on Nursery and thought I might see some cute photos. Instead I saw a photo that alarmed me.
> 
> ...


I agree. I don't like seeing breeders doing things like that. I'm not impressed. And the little guy looks totally miserable.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I too agree, certainly not cute - shame on them.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OK glad I am not the only one. I looked and looked at it and just found it so WRONG.

Being as small as Mr Wookie is, I stil would never do that to him.

However Brit, a Maltese Cocktail .... hmm sounds good. Now about that Salmon with the crab sauce.

HUNGRY me,
Melanie


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Yeah the glass looks a little tight for the puppy, but I'm sure it was
only for a second or two for the picture. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't like that they put the baby in a glass either.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

That does not look very comfortable. I'm sure it was just for the pic, but it didn't impress me.


----------

